# Raptors @ Hawks, Dec. 2nd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (1-15) @ *Atlanta Hawks* (2-12)
December 2nd, 2005, 7:00 PM EST
TSN

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CALDERON, JOSE" TITLE="CALDERON, JOSE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jcalderon0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Jose Calderon, Mike James, Morris Peterson, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 SRC="http://www.cincypost.com/2004/03/23/03-23-2004_000581.jpg">





























*Royal Ivey, Joe Johnson, Josh Smith, Al Harrington, Zaza Pachulia*</center>


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm looking forward to this one. granted, this game's going to be in a lot of cheap jokes today but hey, that's why they're cheap jokes.

don't know enough about atlanta to say for sure, but i expect the raptors to come out flying. they've sulked for long enough, they've been crying for long enough to understand that it ain't gonna make things any better, and i expect them to ride a wave of positive energy tonight. the fact that we find ourselves playing a team in a similar position will only go to intensify that fire further.

i think i said it somewhere else earlier, but i'm looking at jalen for some leadership points tonight. this is the stage where i think he is of most value and he knows it. it's time for him to earn his paycheck- not on the scoreboard but on our _team_. his grieving period has run its course, it's time to play basketball. he knows it, too. he's gotta know it. i've been watching him for 15 years; this is his game.

let's get it on, j. let's get it on, boys. i'll be cheering you on like a drug addict.

peace


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i also have a feeling we're gonna lose this one as well.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Zaza looks like a drag in that pic


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Didn't Atlanta have our number last year - ended like a 20 game losing streak or something one night.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow...
Zaza looks cute there...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

onecooljew said:


> Wow...
> Zaza looks cute there...


LMAO 

hoperfully can catch this game definately stayin up for this one as i have NOTHING planned all weekend...


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

ATL 3.5 pt favorites...I'll put my money on the Raps for this one. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

1-81 here we come! 

I don't think the Raps are going to win this one. 
These guys have lost my respect and must earn it back.

But atleast my man Jose starts.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I think the Raps are going to win this one for sure.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

is this one nationaly televised in the states?


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Battle for Rudy Gay *Round 1*


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> Battle for Rudy Gay *Round 1*


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hope to see a lot of players go off tonight. Chris and Charlie both need to get their shooting back in order, Charlie especially. Jalen could use a boost. So could Hoff.

Looking forward to this one.

And madman, I'm going to go out on a limb and say this isn't a nationally broadcast game in the States. I think there is a special on how paint drys that they're going to show instead.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The 2 worst teams in the NBA faceoff tonight. If the Raps don't win against ATL, I aint posting till the Raps win another game.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

A lot of pressure on both teams tonight. The media will crucify the Raps if they lose this one, even if its a close game.

I expect a sloppy game as both teams SHOULD be coming out playing desperation basketball. Should be close down the stretch even if one team builds an early lead. Hawks are having some locker room problems.

I'm worried how the team will react if we lose. It could be the start of a total collapse, OR it could be the turning point for the season as we finally hit rock bottom.

On the other hand if we go out and spank these guys in the 4th Q it could launch us on a legit win streak of 5-8 games.

I see this as a very big game either way. Are we a 10 win team or a 30 win team?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

If the Raps lose this one, we are gonna be _the_ worst team in the NBA of the 2005-2006 season. 

This should be a sloppy, but close game. I predict a win for the Raptors.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

lucky777s said:


> On the other hand if we go out and spank these guys in the 4th Q it could launch us on a legit win streak of 5-8 games.



I knew you had a lighter side their Lucky. Getting labelled as all doom and gloom, yet clearly you demostrate the ability to tell a great joke....lol eight game winning streak, lol.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Dan Patrick just said that this game is *the worst regular season matchup in history, in terms of combined winning percentage* with a minimum 30 games between the teams.
Glad we could be a part of history.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

speedythief said:


> <center>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AKA

The Clash of the Titans 2005


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I must really be a Raptor fan if I want to watch this game. I do. So I must be.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

^^ I hear ya, i can't beleive I'm gonna watch it, but of course I will


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

frank_white said:


> AKA
> 
> The Clash of the Titans 2005


The immovable object vs. the unstoppable force, I think.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Brian Heaney.. stating EXACTLY what I think and have been saying about Graham. 

Brian, my main man!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors are leading so far. 2nd win of the season, here we come.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

WOW. Charlie just blocked Marvin 3 times!


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Raptors are leading so far. 2nd win of the season, here we come.


Raps had the lead in many games. Did they win many games?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohhhh Mike James With The 3-pt Buzzer Beater To End The First Quarter!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Divine Spammer said:


> Raps had the lead in many games. Did they win many games?


No, but this is against the Hawks.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Ohhhh Mike James With The 3-pt Buzzer Beater To End The First Quarter!!


What a shot!

I hope this continues.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> No, but this is against the Hawks.


So...?

Chralie plays nicely. Hope he continues that way..


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Now that I think about it... 
We really need Eric Williams. 

Without him, we must play Jalen a lot.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, we've got a lot of players doing well at the half. Bosh, James, Rose and MoP.

Can they keep it up?

Good thing it's against the Hawks, all those crappy one-out jumpshots are a little more forgiving.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Very sloppy game.

Lets Go Raptors.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Going into the fourth it really is the Raptors game to lose.
Let's hope they can keep it together. 
This is our best chance to get a road win.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

I think I feel another 4th Q disaster for the Raps.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Someone needs to stand up and stop/slow the flow of the game.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

100-98 TOR


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

CB4 with the 3 point play, cancelled out by JJ's third three-ball for the quarter/night.

This game should have been over long ago.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Come on Raptors, lets win this one, or atleast tie it and bring it to OT.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Chris taking and making shots in crunch time. Nice.

Finish them.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors Win!!!!!!!!!! Raptors Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Chhaaaarlie!

Now, Play some D, play some D, play some D, play some D..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

102-101
FINAL

Raptors win. 2-15. Very sloppy game by both teams, but atleast we got the W.
Hopefully we will get another W against the Nets tomorrow, and hopefully the Raptors can change things around in December.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm not impressed. 
Terrible 4th quarter.
But Charlie's great!!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow just wow if we had lost i would have gone crazy but we won and i will take it


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Villanueva nice game off the bench, 22 pts n 10 boards


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

We got lucky, that JJ out of bounds call was pretty sketchy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I can't believe we actually caught a break. Mark the date down, kids.

Game wasn't as fun as I thought it might be but a win is a win.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

> <hr style="color: rgb(57, 56, 149);" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> We got lucky, that JJ out of bounds call was pretty sketchy.


wasn't sure very sure about that call. but too bad.
win number 2 for the Raptors. 'bout time.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

finally.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good win. Winning a game that goes down to the wire like this should give us a lot of confidence for the future. Hopefully the guys will bring some of this positive energy to tomorrow's game against the Nets. And boy can that Villanueva kid play. He can do a little bit of everything out there. He doesn't get a lot of plays called for him, but he hustles and doesn't take any plays off. Bosh and Charlie each had 6 offensive rebounds tonight. They are going to be a very dangerous tandem for years to come.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

They got a break on the JJ turnover, sloppy but a win is a win. My dad and I were comparing our two draft picks while watching them play and I remember the comments made when we drafted the two. People were saying how our picks were reverse (Joey should have gone 1st b4 CV31). But after seeing both play, its obvious that CV31 has adapt more quickly than JG even tho alot were saying Joey was taken cuz he will help the team now etc etc.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Sweet, a win.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

battle of the titans tonight :biggrin: 

it was good to play a team as hopeless as us. Both teams are decent on offense, but couldn't play Defense to save thier lives. I thought the Raps were gonna give this away in the end, but showed that equally bad team whats what.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

BBB said:


> Sweet, a win.


Wow...

Someone please quote that pic.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

^^ ahahaha. looks like villi is trying to do the two fingered eye poking thing on pachulia.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

BBB said:


> Sweet, a win.


Charlie V's been working out with Jackie Chan? That's news to me.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

> "This kid is one of the worst free-throw shooters, and we let him lay the ball up," Woodson said. "If he's at the rim, you have to foul him and take your chances at the line, and we didn't do that."


if that doesn't spark villanueva and the raps, i don't know what will.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

onecooljew said:


> Wow...
> 
> Someone please quote that pic.


Moe forgot to put his hand up to block curly's eye poke.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

picture makes charlie luk like micheal jackson lol


gr8 win even if it was sloppy all the players who i wanted 2 perform did but joey!!!

roll on nets


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Wow, thank god we pulled that win out. I don't want to know how bad the media would have killed the team for blowing that big lead down the stretch. Or what that loss would have done to our confidence. An ugly win that feels beautiful. Lets hope we can build on it. We have a home win, we have a road win. No more big distractions, lets just play ball.

Raps can't let teams like Atlanta hang in there like that. We had to win that game three or four times. I never did see a clear replay of JJ, but he had an uncontested layup if that call wasn't made. Bosh and Villy totally screwed up the D on that last play. OT would have been scary with the Hawks having all the momentum.

The Hawks looked terrible. I mean really bad. The Raps looked like a far superior team for most of the game but couldn't put them away. And Hawks still shot 55% against us for the game.

All the Raps showed up offensively for the first time all year. MoP, Jalen, Villy all making an impact alongside the steady Bosh and James.

Big game from Villy with the strong rebounding, and he showed flashes of toughness with that one post move where he muscled up the jump hook over Pachulia.

This wasn't the breakout game I was hoping for the Raps. We really played just as bad as every other game. But a win can still give us the confidence boost to relax a little and not expect bad things to happen down the stretch.

A win against the Nets could really mark the start of something big for the Raps. November is over. We are 1-0 in December. We should be looking for improvement each month of the season as the team starts to gel.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm grateful for the win. Look forward to seeing this ugly matchup of the two "worst" teams in the NBA. 

I still don't get how the Hawks passed on Paul AND traded to give JJ such a huge contract. Or how they passed on Duhon for Donta Smith, whilst they had no PG.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

By the way,

How bad did MarvWill look? Ouch. He will probably be fine but not looking good early.

And I never liked the Childress pick for the Hawks last year.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Damn that was a good game

CV3 clutch


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Good thing we won this game, but I was still upset with a few things. The Raptors totally dominated the first quarter, and much of the first half in general, but at times in the second half they seemed to get away from doing the things that got them in that position in the first place. At one point the Hawks were just getting absolutely every shot they wanted. We got lucky with that final call at the end of the game, but it's about time something went our way.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

I think sam has to take some responsiblity for the close game. I think Jose should have been put in way before the 4 min mark of the 4th, during the run - not after the run - the hawks made. Jose seems to control everybody and settle things down when his on the floor, what you need when a team is making a run on you.

What's up with Hoffa?

I'm thinking that maybe Hoffa has to surround himself with sun-lights 24hrs a day. Only a conclusion i came up with to explain his decent play on the west coast.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

lucky777s said:


> By the way,
> 
> How bad did MarvWill look? Ouch. He will probably be fine but not looking good early.
> 
> And I never liked the Childress pick for the Hawks last year.



He made a couple of really nice passes.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Charlie SCHOOLED Marvin. Damn.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by SkywalkerAC !
> 
> I still don't get how the Hawks passed on Paul


This team would have looked sick with Paul running the team, heck even Deron Williams would have been sick at the point, then they could of still signed JJ and could have played him at the 2 and have a crazy back court pairing 

They ended up picking Marvin Williams, who will still be a good player, but just doesnt't make them any better right now. Paul would of got this team at least 4-5 more wins this year.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

TRON said:


> Paul would of got this team at least 4-5 more wins this year.


maybe more, look at how great the Hornests are doing this year, as of today, they're in 8th in the west.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Did anybody hear what Joe Johnson had to say?

"We're a lot better than that team, especially at home. We got down too early. Defensively, we didn't have enough down the stretch."

Here's the link :

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=251202001


----------

